# Bluetooth Controllers for Android



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Another member of this forum pointed out the fact that you can use a PS3 controller on Android (if you have the correct bluetooth stack; see: CM).

I searched around on the web and found this one, but it looks cheap, uncomfortable, and has few buttons:

http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/using-a-bluetooth-gamepad-with-your-android-phone/

I also know that the Wii controller will work, but doesn't that only have a few (oddly placed) buttons as well?

Any of you know of any other options?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I literally just started using the Wii controller with the numchuck and can play almost N64 game out there (Have tried at least 20 different ones). And no it doesn't feel awkward, you can tell the phone which buttons do what so you can customize it however feels best.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

The app sixaxis controller works with my ps3 controller and cm7.

You download a program on your PC that changes the bt Mac address for the controller then you can pair it to your phone using the app from the market.


----------

